# D3 Wifi Tether



## dylans (Jun 30, 2011)

Just rooted my girlfriends d3, but cant get any wifi tether apps to work. Any advice? its the only reason she wanted root haha


----------



## TJKriegel (Aug 27, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182940


----------

